# נעלי כלה בדיזינגוף



## יפצו המקורית (26/6/07)

נעלי כלה בדיזינגוף 
אני מחר הולכת למדידה ראשונה, בעמנואל, והייתי רוצה "להרוג 2 ציפורים במכה אחת" ולקנות כבר נעליים, כדי לסמן עוד וי ברשימה. העניין הוא שמכיוון שהחתונה עולה הון תועפות חשבתי שדווקא בנעליים אני אוכל לחסוך. ממילא מדובר בנעליים לבנות, שככל הנראה אלבש רק בערב החתונה, אז אין בי רצון "לשפוך" גם כאן סכומי עתק. השאלה שלי היא: האם מישהי מכירה חנויות נעלי כלה מומלצות בדיזינגוף? וחשוב מכך- האם מחירי הנעליים יהיו שפויים, או שכמו בשמלות הכלה, גם בנעליים- דיזינגוף הוא המקום היקר ביותר?


----------



## Nicki (26/6/07)

אם תטיילי טיפה הלאה, לקינג ג'ורג', 
תמצאי מיליון חנויות נעליים קטנות, ממש "חור בקיר", שמוכרות נעליים ב100-150 ש"ח. בגלל שכמו שאת אומרת- אלו נעליים לערב אחד, לא שווה להשקיע יותר מדי בנעליים איכותיות ויקרות. תהני במדידה!


----------



## Nicki (26/6/07)

=קינג ג'ורג' לכיוון שינקין


----------



## יפצו המקורית (26/6/07)

תודה רבה! 
למישהי כאן יש עוד המלצות? אולי בתוך דיזינגוף עצמו?


----------



## מוריגיין (26/6/07)

למה דווקא נעלי כלה? 
אם את רוצה לחסוך, אז פשוט תלכי לחנות נעליים רגילה ותקני נעלים או סנדלים רגילים. עוד מעט מתחילות הנחות סוף עונה, ואפשר למצוא נעליים במחירים הרבה יותר הגיוניים. בכל מקרה, לקנות נעליים בקניון יוצא יותר זול מכל חנות שתמצאי בדיזנגוף. ועוד מקום זול לנעלים לבנות - בתחנה המרכזית.


----------



## מיקהמוני (26/6/07)

תחסכי לעצמך כאבי ראש 
גם אני הייתי בדעה שלך (לחסוך...) ואכלתי אותה... קניתי נעליים שנראו כביכול נוחות ויפות (עד כמה שאפשר) בתחנה המרכזית החדשה בת"א. לא רק שעבדו עלי, הן לא היו נוחות בשיט. שבוע לפני החתונה מצאתי את עצמי מתרוצצת לחפש נעליים. תחסכי כאבי ראש: לכי לנעלי אלינור ביפו. הם עושים שם נעליים בהתאמה אישית. המחיר לא זול אומנם אבל שווה כל שקל, בטח כדי שלך יהיה נוח בערב הכי עמוס בחייך... את חייבת להרגיש נוחות וזה המקום כי לא רק שהנעליים שלהם נוחות, הם גם עושים אותם בגובה שאת רוצה, בצבע שאת רוצה ובעיצוב שאת בוחרת. שווה! שווה! שווה!


----------



## dafnach (26/6/07)

אם כבר הזכרת את נעלי אלינור - 
כמה זמן מראש כדאי ללכת אליהם?


----------



## מיקהמוני (26/6/07)

כמה שיותר מהר... 
קשה לי לומר כי אני הלכתי שבוע לפני החתונה והם אישהו ריחמו עלי נראה לי ועשו לי. אני יודעת שבד"כ זה לא קורה.


----------



## אפרתs (26/6/07)

לפחות חודש מראש


----------



## liraz202 (26/6/07)

נעלי ארו 
אני קניתי את הנעליים שלי בארו, דיזנגוף 118 ואני בינתיים ממש מרוצה. היחס נעים ומקצועי והמחיר בהחלט סביר, אני עשיתי סיבובים בכל מיני חנויות נעליים "רגילות" ובכמה קניונים ועדיין המחיר בארו היה זול יותר. היתרון בלקנות שם זה שאת תמיד יכולה להחליף את הנעל במידה והיא לא נוחה או שאת חושבת שאולי נעל אחרת תתאים יותר. את כבר בדיזנגוף אז אני חושבת ששווה לתת קפיצה.


----------



## איריסג (26/6/07)

את עושה טעות ענקית בעיני 
דווקא בנעליים לא הייתי חוסכת - ההבדל בין נעל טובה ממש ואיכותית ובעיקר (הכי חשוב) סופר נוחה - ל"נעל לבנה כדי לעשות V יהיה נניח 300-400 ש"ח. נכון שזה חתיכת סכום אבל זה בטל בשישים ביחס להוצאות של החתונה, ולעומת זאת נעל לא נוחה יכולה לחרב לך את כל הערב. אם זה מתאים לך לשמלה - אולי תקני סנדל או נעל בגוונים של זהב או שמפניה - ואז היא תוכל לשמש אותך גם להמשך. או שתלכי לנעלי מנגו (אני מאד אוהבת אותם) ותעצבי לך נעל על פי הפנטזיות שלך - אפילו צבעונית - ואז תוכלי להשתמש בה עוד הרבה אחר כך.


----------



## mereng (26/6/07)

איריס- אפשר בבקשה לקבל פרטים על נעלי מנגו ?


----------



## איריסג (26/6/07)

בוודאי. 
הם נמצאים ברח' יפת ביפו - טיפה אחרי אבולעפיה, מהעבר השני של הכביש (אם באים מכיוון השעון). נכון, הם לא זולים, אבל אני עשיתי אצלם כמה וכמה וכמה זוגות נעליים - הכל על פי הקריזות העיצוביות שלי, והן היו נוחות בצורה בלתי רגילה, ועשויות בדיוק לפי המידה והרוחב של הרגל וכו'.


----------



## mereng (26/6/07)

תודה !


----------



## shal0mshal0m (26/6/07)

לא בהכרח מדויק. 
לצערי הרב, הקשר בין המחיר של הנעל לנוחות (והרבה פעמים גם לאיכות) הוא ממש לא מחייב. בד"כ, משלמים יקר על נעל בגלל העיצוב. בהחלט אפשר למצוא נעליים בזול ולא איכותיות, כך שיחזיקו את היום של החתונה. יש כאלה שמעדיפות להשקיע, וללכת איתן גם אח"כ, ויש כאלה שקונות רק לאותו הערב של החתונה. ובכל מקרה, 400-300 ש"ח זה בד"כ לא דבר שבטל בששים. גם בארגון חתונה.


----------



## קרן אור 12 (26/6/07)

אור הכלה ממש קרוב לעמנואל 
לא זול אבל גם לא נורא (לדעתי לפחות...) עושים את הנעליים בהזמנה אישית אני הייתי מאד מרוצה, גם אמא שלי קנתה שם זוג וגם אחות של החצי... אגב מעמנואל יש לך שם 10% הנחה.


----------



## marousia (26/6/07)

אני נגד לחסוך על הנעליים 
נעלים זולות "מוזילות" את הלוק (וכך גם תכשיטים זולים) שמלה ב-8000 ש"ח עם נעל ב-100? יש מצב שהן מתפרקות או לא נוחות עדיף ללכת לחנות רגילה ולקנות נעל לא לבנה, איכותית ושימושית ולחסוך על דברים פחות חשובים - הזמנות, עיצוב, גימיקים וכ"ו


----------



## מיכלי333 (26/6/07)

לא התכוונתי לחסוך על הנעליים- 
ואחרי סבבים קצרים שבהם לא מצאתי מה שרציתי כבר החלטתי לעשות את מה שהיה לי בראש במנגו. המחיר קצת ביאס אותי אבל תכננתי להתגבר על זה. ביום ראשון האחרון טיילתי לי במרכז ירושלים למטרות אחרות לגמרי- ופתאום- בחנות נעלים יוקרתית למדי- סנדלים בצבע שמנת, עם נגיעות עדינות מאוד של זהב, רצועות דקות ועדינות וגובה אינסופי (אני ננסית, צריכה את כל הגובה שאני יכולה להשיג 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) - בדיוק מה שרציתי! היה להן מן פרח כזה שתכננתי להוריד אבל אחרי שמדדתי התאהבתי גם בפרח שכל כך מוסיף ובחיים לא הייתי חושבת להוסיף אותו בעצמי. אוקי, אז התאהבתי לי, וכבר שכנעתי את עצמי להוציא עליהן את המחיר הזוועתי שהן בטח יעלו- ואז המוכרת מספרת לי שהן במבצע ועולות רק 200 שקל. כמעט חיבקתי אותה. היה כל כך כיף. בקיצור- המסקנה שלי היא לחפש בחנויות שלא מוגדרות "לכלות"- אפשר לרקוד ככה על כל החתונות- גם לא יקר ממש וגם איכותי. אני השגתי לעצמי ככה סנדלים מקסימים והכי נוחים שאפשר לבקש מעקב של 11 ס"מ...


----------



## Litchi28 (26/6/07)

נשמע כמו מה שאני מחפשת 
ספרי של מי הנעליים ואם יש למצוא אותן גם באיזור המרכז.


----------



## מיכלי333 (26/6/07)

קניתי אותן בחנות בשם TAKARA 
במדרחוב בירושלים. יש להם נעליים של כל מיני מעצבים והנעליים הספציפיות הן של מעצב בשם JOSEF. אין לי מושג אם אפשר להשיג אותן במרכז לצערי. חבל שאין לי מצלמה, הייתי מוסיפה תמונה..


----------

